# living costs in Philippines update



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am currently coming and going from Oz to Thailand and have Filipino gf who teaches there. I have been to Phils 5 times but most of my time spent in Philippines (Angeles) but dont really want to live there. Maybe Subic but am looking more to southern Luzon Tagatay etc. or beach areas further south.
From my previous experiences I believe there is not much difference in the costs of living in the two countries?
I always feel more comfortable in Phils due to presence of English and what I see as a more welcome view to Westerners there as opposed to Thailand. I also see some impending political problems in Thailand.
We hope to return to Phils within the next 12 months, she comes from north Luzon but not too keen to be too close to family - she is open to living away.
Living costs have risen somewhat in Thailand over the past 12 to 24 months. Is there any other expats that can give me an update who have recently experienced both places and assessed living costs of both? Thank you.


----------



## Walker Talker (May 1, 2014)

I have been coming and going in Luzon--specifically I am in Urdanetta. My close friend runs a sari sari store there. The store nedded a lot of seed capital to start, but in American money it was less than what americans spend to party on a big weekend. rents are low still, like 50-100 american dollars. Pwer rates are as high as rent, so buy a few solar panels and use it to run the lights and fans. Americans live in a world of luxury and excess, here its all available for money money money. Live simple and you can surive- really thrive an a little - Larry and I can live on 500-5600 a month real well with the store. Why live anywhere else? Baguio is cooler in climate but 2-3 times more expensive with mudslides and other hazzards. But he weather is soooo nice.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Walker Talker said:


> I have been coming and going in Luzon--specifically I am in Urdanetta. My close friend runs a sari sari store there. The store nedded a lot of seed capital to start, but in American money it was less than what americans spend to party on a big weekend. rents are low still, like 50-100 american dollars. Pwer rates are as high as rent, so buy a few solar panels and use it to run the lights and fans. Americans live in a world of luxury and excess, here its all available for money money money. Live simple and you can surive- really thrive an a little - Larry and I can live on 500-5600 a month real well with the store. Why live anywhere else? Baguio is cooler in climate but 2-3 times more expensive with mudslides and other hazzards. But he weather is soooo nice.


Thanks for the reply, I assume you mean 500-560US$ month, plus food out of the store.?


----------



## travlight (May 30, 2014)

I haven't lived in Thailand, but as you know, it depends how you want to live. In Visayas-Mindanao, cost of living is much cheaper, but that comes with a price. The UN wasn't kidding when it listed that a person in Mindanao gets around 33% less health amenities/education than someone in Luzon (not sure about exact number but it's the HDI index). 

You can live decently for around AUS 1000 in a decent southern city (basic medical care, decent access to internet, decent availability of food, entertainment) and you can certainly live on less but depends on your level of comfort. 

I've seen places where, sure, it costs $100, but you'd have to pay *me* a pretty penny to live there, and back home I have lived in a lot of places others would call dumps. What some locals consider okay I wouldn't let an animal live in. I've also met a lot of locals from Luzon who moved to Visayas/Mindanao are are shocked at how people live. 

I know a lot of people caution against living high, which is true, but I also find some things not worth the sacrifice. Although I've lived in several places where water didn't come with, I'm in a place now where water is included and I can't even tell you how nice it is to not have to deal with the bureaucracy. No bills coming the day before they are due, no "too bad, we've charged you more, just pay," no ridiculous lines, etc. A friend of mine (local) makes fun of me for paying more but honestly, I'm not getting those hours of my life back, and given the choice I'd rather spend them enjoying the Philippines rather than being frustrated by it.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

A lot of this will have to do with where you want to live in the Philippines. As an American EXPAT living on a full Social Security pension, which is about $1,000US a month, my wife and I live fairly well. If you are smart about your money, there is a formula that works very well for almost everyone. That formula is:

CL =75%
CF =25%

CL = Cost to Live
CF = Cost for Fun

If your cost for a place to stay, including utilities is more than 40% of your total income, you are living beyond your means. We live in General Trias in Cavite Province, and rent a cement filled cinder block house with a single bedroom for 3,000 PhP a month, electricity runs about 2,500 a month, water is 120 a month, Internet is 1,500 a month. I allocate 12,000 a month for food. My wife has a sari sari store plus she is a Licensed Caregiver and makes a decent income from that which adds to the pot. The only real complaint that I have is the heat and when it gets too hot to be in the house, even with a large all-metal floor standing fan blowing full blast at me, I can sit on our covered patio which makes things much cooler.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Outside of Metro Manila or Cebu you can find things cheaper (rent, local foods and goods).

Here is a good cost comparison between Bangkok and Manila (both of which are probably the most expensive places in each country) Cost of Living Comparison Between Manila, Philippines And Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> A lot of this will have to do with where you want to live in the Philippines. As an American EXPAT living on a full Social Security pension, which is about $1,000US a month, my wife and I live fairly well. If you are smart about your money, there is a formula that works very well for almost everyone. That formula is:
> 
> CL =75%
> CF =25%
> ...


Not bad for Cavitie. You said that your electric is P2,500 a month. Does that include using an air conditioner at all?


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> A lot of this will have to do with where you want to live in the Philippines. As an American EXPAT living on a full Social Security pension, which is about $1,000US a month, my wife and I live fairly well. If you are smart about your money, there is a formula that works very well for almost everyone. That formula is:
> 
> CL =75%
> CF =25%
> ...


I'm also on Social Security, and our expenses seem to be about the same as Jim's, except that my wife owns the house and lot, so we don't have a rental expense. We are spending a bit more on electricity, but we have a water cooler, fans, television, and computer running a lot of the time during the day, but we generally only use the air-con at night. I can deal with the heat, it's the all night karaoke parties that drive me crackers. We generally stay home most of the time (took a while to get used to that) and we only go out once or twice a week. Eating out and movies seem to be more expensive here than US.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Air Conditioning*



bbazor said:


> Not bad for Cavitie. You said that your electric is P2,500 a month. Does that include using an air conditioner at all?


Air conditioning would run another 2,000 to 2,500 pesos a month. It also depends on the type of house, how many rooms, size of air con.


----------

